# All Fyred Up @ the Gym....



## fyredup1286 (Sep 1, 2006)

Well....this is now my third journal.  Tomorow i am joining a gym.  Its right down the road from my house and fairly cheap.  
Now that i have more epuipment to my advantage i will be doing different excersizes with more variety in my werkout.   I am excited to actually join a gym and know that i can use the right equiptment when i work out.  I have an idea on what i want my new goals to be.  I still have some more research to do but heres wut i have so far.  


Ultimately...my main goal is to lean out.
    My other more specific goals include...
           Increase arm size by at least one inch (including forearms).
           Increase upper chest development.
           Increase Leg definition and strength.
           Increase Shoulder definition and strength.

With this, i will probably be using the following split.  

Monday- Legs/Ab's
Tuesday-Back/Bi's/Ab's
Wednesday-OFF(Cardio)*
Thursday-Chest/Ab's
Friday-Shoulders/Tri's/Ab's
Saturday-OFF(Cardio)*
Sunday-OFF(Cardio)*

*My job on the weekends is being a bus boy at a local resturant.  There are four floors nd i have to clean tables on all of them from 5-11 every friday, saturday and monday night.  Running up and down stairs for that amount of time with bus buckets that can weigh up to 50 lbs can be enough cardio for one day.  When i post i will let u know if i decided to do extra cardio along with my job.  

Excersizes for each day will be posted along with amount of reps.  

During this process, i will be trying to eat as clean as possible.  I am not following a strict diet, because i know i will never be able to keep to it.  Since i live at home, i do not shop for my own food.  However, most of the food in the house already is fairly healthy.  I just have to be careful on what i eat and how much.  

Before and after each workout i will Drink a 100% Whey protein shake.
Also, i will be on Nitrix for the first couple weeks.  I have it left over from when i bought it a couple months back, and due to skewl and other activities wasnt able to continue using it. 

I am looking forward to the next couple of months.  I plan on keeping these goals and acheiving them.  I will keep everyone posted on my progress.  I plan on starting this weekend maybe. Since i am signing up tomorow, i might have two or three workouts before monday just using light weights to get back into wieght lifting, since i have been out for a couple months now.  I am going to give my body so warm up w/o's so that im not soar the day after my first workout.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)

Triceps (and shoulders, to a lesser extent) are used when doing most chest work.  So you'll be hitting Delts and Tris two days in a row, once directly, once indirectly.

Weekend _cardio_ sounds like a lot of fun.  

Good luck.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 1, 2006)

*Stats*

I forgot to mention my previous stats.  Here they are

Deadlift-365 x 1 or 280 x 6

Bench Press-200 x 1 (weak...i know)...

E-Z Bar Curl-100 x 1

Tricep Press-60 x 8

Shoulder Raise-110 x 5

Thats about it.  

I have some videos online of me lifting....some of which are mentioned above....chek em out....

My Youtube Videos


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Triceps (and shoulders, to a lesser extent) are used when doing most chest work.  So you'll be hitting Delts and Tris two days in a row, once directly, once indirectly.
> 
> Weekend _cardio_ sounds like a lot of fun.
> 
> Good luck.



is that bad?...yea...i originally was gunna do chest/shoulders/tris....but wanted to split it up...should i change my split?....lemme know...


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 1, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> is that bad?...yea...i originally was gunna do chest/shoulders/tris....but wanted to split it up...should i change my split?....lemme know...



Since you asked ...  

Lots of up and down stairs carrying stuff on the weekends.  That means put legs on Tuesday or Thursday.  If you do legs on Friday, you might not feel like going up and down stairs on the weekend.  Do legs on Monday when they are fatigued, and you won't be able to go all out on the workout.

Without changing your split, you could do
Mon - chest
Tue - legs
Thu - back + bi
Fri - shoulder + tri

Or 
Mon - shoulder + tri
Tue - legs
Thu - chest
Fri - back + bi

Also, check out the stickies in the Training forum.  There are several related to designing workout programs.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 1, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Since you asked ...
> 
> Lots of up and down stairs carrying stuff on the weekends.  That means put legs on Tuesday or Thursday.  If you do legs on Friday, you might not feel like going up and down stairs on the weekend.  Do legs on Monday when they are fatigued, and you won't be able to go all out on the workout.
> 
> ...



Hell yea....i never even thought of the whole....working legs on friday then goin to werk....that would DEFINTLY suck...hahaha.....thanx man...i appreciate it...im def changing my split now...thanx again...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 1, 2006)

*new split*

with a little help from a friend...and some common sense that i dont have...haha.......i have a new split

Mon - shoulder + tri
Tue - legs
Wed - OFF(cardio)
Thu - chest
Fri - back + bi
Sat - OFF (cardio)
Sun - OFF (cardio)


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 2, 2006)

*leaving now..*

im leaving soon to go sign up at the gym...im madd psyched...im gunna do a really  light workout....even though im scheduled for cardio today....i dunno wut im gunna do yet but ill figure that out when i get there....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 2, 2006)

Alright...im back from the gym...
u know its pretty intimidating going into a gym and lifting after lifting in ur basement ur whole life...and not only that...but since i havent lifted in about three months i decided to lift pretty light so that i wouldnt be that soar tomorow...(cus i gotta help my buddy move into his room at college...)...
but i decided to do a full body work out for the most part...lifting fairly light weight...and even tho it wus light wieght compared to wut i normally do...it still felt pretty heavy since i have been out of it for so long....

here is wut i did....

*Back*

Wide Grip Pulldown
70 x 10
90 x 10

Standing Cable Row
100 x 10
110 x 10

*Legs*

Leg Press
225 x 8
225 x 10

Calf Press (on the Leg Press Machine)
225 x 10
225 x 10

*Forearms*

Behind the Back BB Wrist Curl
60 x 12
60 x 12

*Biceps*

BB Curl
60 x 8
50 x 10

E-Z Bar Curl
50 x 5
50 x 4

*Triceps*

Tricep Press
45 x 10
45 x 10

One Arm Overhead Press
30 x 10
30 x 8

*Chest*

BP
95 x 10
100 x 10

Incline DB Press
45 x 8
45 x 10

Didnt do shoulders today...was going to do DB press with 45s....but it wus too crowded...nd the seat wus taken....so i just skipped it...

Good w/o for the furst time in 3 months.....lost a LOT of my strength ...but through the next couple months i expect to gain my strength back and more....im looking forward to it...

Drank a protein shake before i left my house....prob having another before werk at 4 ....eatin meatball sandwich now...then shower...

Alright start....but like i sed i expect to get much better...nd hopefully next time i go to the gym it wont be as crowded...haha...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 4, 2006)

today being labor day...i didnt think that the gym was gunna b closed...but it wus....im kinda pissed...but wutever...i wus supposed to do legs today...but ill just skip legs nd go on with my split for the rest of the week...work tonight should be enough leg werk....and hopefully its not gunna be UBER busy....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 5, 2006)

CORRECTION:  I did not have legs in the gym yesterday...i was thinking of my original split....i would have done Shoulders/Tris yesterday...but TODAY is legs...so im pretty psyched...looking forward to it and hopefully not many people are there...cus i think my legs are kinda weak...haha...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 5, 2006)

Today wus legs...Still in the warmup phase...before i start trying to do heavier wieghts...and im keepin it fairly light for now...partly because i got my wisdom teeth out recently and the doc told me not to strain my mouth...pretty much...i dunno...its hard to explain...but i know wut he means....so im thinking next week i should be back to  normal...nd hopefully have most of my strength back to where it wus...
Here is wut i did....


Leg Extensions
70 x 8
90 x 8
120 x 8

Seated Leg Curl
70 x 8
100 x 8
130 x 8

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 6

45 Degree Leg Press
90 x 8
180 x 8
270 x 8

Calf Press
45 x 8
90 x 2 x 8

Little soar from that werkout...mainly in Hammies...quads feel good...no pain in the calfs at all...so good werkout....
tomorow i have off...but ill be doing cardio...nd next week im going to start doing abs with my werkouts...like i sed...im just trying to start lifting weights again...so im taking it easy...nd i dont want my whole body being soar...lol...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 6, 2006)

Was scheduled to do cardio at the gym today..but i decided against it because i have to go into werk tonight...nd thats cardio enough...and plus my legs are pretty soar from yesterdays w.o...so more tomorow


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 6, 2006)

DOMS - gotta love it.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> DOMS - gotta love it.



Sorry....DOMS???...wuts that mean....im not up with all the lingo...lmfao....


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 6, 2006)

Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness.  It's the soreness that sets in a day or two after you've done a workout (or anything strenuous that you're not used to).  For example, makes walking (legs) or brushing teeth (arms) painful.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness.  It's the soreness that sets in a day or two after you've done a workout (or anything strenuous that you're not used to).  For example, makes walking (legs) or brushing teeth (arms) painful.



LMFAO....hahaha... its true as hell...but i understand...cus it has been about three-four months since i lifted last...but...r u saying i dont brush my teeth???....how did u know?!?!?!?...JK...ist not true...i brush my teeth...im in college...but im not that bad...lmfao...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 7, 2006)

chest today...lookin forward to it...gunna hit em hard...but not too hard...cus i dont wanna be soar as fuck...nd my legs are KILLING me from tuesday...they hurt more yesterday...but today they still hurt...just not as much....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 7, 2006)

Bad WOrkout....

Shitty ass werkout...couldnt concentrate...cus my dad wants me doing all this shit around the house and he called me this morning and woke me up with all this shit...so i got to the gym...nd couldnt concentrate...cus i wus thinking about that shit....then i was pissed cus i wus lifting madd light...but it felt madd heavy...nd i feel week as SHIT....im so pissed...i really hope that my strength increases cus it always feels like im the smallest nd weakest gy at the gym...nd it pisses me off...

here is wut i did...

BP
115 x 8
135 x 3 x 4

Incline Bench
115 x 8

Seated Machine Fly
80 x 8
90 x 8
110 x 8

Machine Incline Press
70 x 8
90 x 8
130 x 7

Cable Flys
Top Position
50 (on each side) x 3 x 8

Middle Position
50 (on each side) x 3 x 8

Bottom Position
40 (on each side) x 3 x 8 

like i sed...not too happy with this werkout...but i really hope my strength increases...cus im gunna be pissed...lol...out


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 7, 2006)

Doing all those flyes isn't going to help increase your strength very much.  Bench strength comes from strong lats and strong triceps.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Doing all those flyes isn't going to help increase your strength very much.  Bench strength comes from strong lats and strong triceps.



no i hear ya...i know that...but one of my goals is to get more definition in the upper part of my chest...nd i herd that the cable flys will help that...nd wen i m in the gym i dont like to do bench cus i liek to have a spotter...so that i can push myself...nd if i dont...i dont go all out...cus i dont want to put to much wiehgt on nd not b able to handle it and get hurt...so im stuck in a rut....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 8, 2006)

Today was Back and Bi's....good workout...but i feel my lower back starting to hurt/ache alredy...not a good thing wen i have werk tonight...and im not looking forward to it...cus its just gnna get werse...

DeadLift
135 x 7
205 x 5
225 x 4

Shrugs
135 x 11 (BB Behind Back)
205 x 6 (BB in front)

WG Pull Ups (Need a Lot of werk)
BW x 2 x 5
BW x 4

Lat Pulldowns
90 x 8
110 x 2 x 6

Low Rows
70 x 10
90 x 8

Preacher Curl
20 + Bar x 10
40 + Bar x 5

BB Curl
30 x 2 x 7

E-Z Bar Curl
40 + Bar x 5

Hammer Curl
20 x 3 x 8

Reverse E-Z Bar Curl
20 + Bar x 3 x 8

Behind Back Wrist Curl
100 x 2 x 10
50 x 10


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 10, 2006)

no workin out this weekend....went to the Rutgers football game yesterday...nd then went to werk....today i got the giants game in a couple hours....so ill start again monday after class....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 11, 2006)

no workout today...first class....didnt realize i wouldnt have time today to lift....i had class from 11-2...nd i got a lot of skewl werk...nd werk at 5....so if im going to continue to lift on mondays im going to have to get up early nd go to the gym...instead of waking up at 10 haha....but the only reason for that wus that last night i got home around 1 from the giants game....which i wasnt to pleased ab out....cus they lost and shouldnt have had so many things happen that did...but wutever...ill get over it...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 12, 2006)

alright heres the deal....i lifted today...wus scheduled for legs...but i figured that since i did legs last week nd missed shoulders/tris....i would do them instead....Now i know what my skewl week looks like nd im familiar with wen i can lift in the day in accordance to my classes....
so for shoulders tris....i did the following

Rope Pushdown
70 x 8
90 x 8
100 x 6

Reverse Cable Pulldown (One Hand)
40 x 2 x 8
50 x 5

Close Grip BP with E-Z Bar
50 + Bar x 2 x 8
70 + Bar x 11

Arnold Press
20 x 3 x 8

Reverse Flys
20 x 3 x 8

DB Shoulder Press
35 x 2 x 8

i think that wus it....i might have done one or two more excersizes...but i dont remember off hand..


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 14, 2006)

Today did chest...feel like im getting some strength back...

Machine Incline Press
70 x 1 x 10
90 x 1 x 10
140 x 1 x 8
160 x 1 x 8

Machine Sitting Fly
70 x 1 x 10
90 x 1 x 10
110 x 2 x 8

DB Flat Press
45's x 3 x 10

DB Incline Press
45's x 3 x 8

Incline DB Fly
25s x 3 x 10

Cable Flys-Top Position
50 x 3 x 8

Cable Flys-Middle Position
40 x 3 x 8

Cable Flys-Bottom Position
30 x 3 x 8

Good W.O felt strong...Tomorow might lift...dont know tho...if so it will be back and bis...more wenever...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 15, 2006)

Back/Bis...ended up lifting...cus im a procrastinator...nd dont want to do ne werk...lol....cus i got plenty of it...lol...
here is wut i did

Lat Pulldowns
90 x 3 x 8

Deadlift
135 x 5
225 x 2 x 3

Preacher Curls
20 x 2 x 8
40 x 2 x 5

Behind Back Wrist Curl
100 x 2 x 10

Machine E-Z Curl
90 x 2 x 8

Low Rows
80 x 3 x 10

Im sure there was more...but i keep forgetting to bring something to write with...but wutever...good w.o...still need to get the DL strength up a lot....i mean i went from smaller weight set to the olympic style...but i should be able to do the same wieght tho....idk...This weekend i got the Rutgers Home Coming game...so ill prob be shitfaced...but...sunday is football sunday for me...Lets Go Giants...haha...nd ill be doing some sort of werk in there...nd i also have werk tongiht....lol...out


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 18, 2006)

Today wus shoulders/tris....had to lift this morning cus i have class at 11 till 2...nd i got werk at 5...nd plus wen i get back from class i like to get the homework done...so i got to the gym at like 9....nd finished around 945....heres wut i did

Shoulder Raise (E-Z Bar)
50 + Bar x 8
60 + Bar x 6
70 + Bar x 5

DB Shoulder Press
35s x 8
40s x 6
45s x 5

Reverse Standing Butterflys
25s x 3 x 8

Tricep Press
35 x 10
40 x 8
45 x 6

Cable Tricep Pressdown w/ Rope
70 x 10
90 x 8
110 x 5

Skull Crushers w. E-Z Bar
20 + Bar x 10
30 + Bar x 8
40 + Bar x 5

Close Grip BP w. E-Z Bar
20 + Bar x 10
30 + Bar x 8
40 + Bar x 5

That wus it...it wus gettin late so i cut it short....kinda feel like i didnt get everything out of it...i guess its cus im used to doin a shit load of volume...im known for that...lol....is this to much volume...or too less...or just right!??!?...thats it...out...shower...then class...then werk...YIPPEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 23, 2006)

Havent lifted pretty much at all this week...due to sickness...feel like shit and i have madd skewl werk to do


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 27, 2006)

Lifted this past Saturday...didnt journalize it...lol..did shoulders. nd tris...

Lifted today...did chest...just getting over sickness...took it kinda easy

Machine Incline Press
110 x 10
140 x 8
150 x 6

Seated Machine Flys 
90 x 10 
100 x 8
100 x 8

BP
115 x 8
135 x 2 x 8

Incline Press 
115 x 8
135 x 6
155 x 4

DB Press
45's x 3 x 10

Cable Flys (top position)
30 x 10 
40 x 10
50 x 8

Bottom Position
30 x 7
40 x 2 x 8

bought more no xplode...werked alright today...only had one scoop...just needed soem motivation...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 28, 2006)

Slowly seeing progress with weight gains...abs are getting more toned...yesterday did about 10 minutes on the gazelle machine...or wutever the fuck its called...nd did the same ab werkout as today...except a little less reps...

today did shoulders and tris...

OH press
95 x 5
60 x 8
100 x 3

E-Z Bar Raise
20s x 8
25s x 6

Tricep Rope Pressdown
70 x 2 x 8
90 x 8

Rope Pulldown for shoulders
50 x 10 
60 x 8
70 x 7

Rope Overhead Tricep Extension
70 x 2 x 8
80 x 6

Reverse Grip Cable Pulldown (One Arm)
30 x 10 
40 x 2 x 8


Decline Bench Sit ups
BW x 3 x 15

Crunches
3 sets of 30

20 lb. medicine ball--Feet on the wall--lean back to 45 or less degrees...move ball from side to side quickly

20 times for two sets
10 times for one set

That wus it...stomach is lookin better...startin to eat somewhat more clean...feel strong in the gym now...gotta renew in like four days...No Xplode is helping...feel good...now i gotta go do extreme sets of homework...LMAO


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 29, 2006)

Back. Bi's

Low Row
70 x 10 * Warmup
100 x 8
120 x 8
140 x 6

DeadLift
135 x 8 * Warmup
205 x 8
225 x 6
295 x 3

DB Shrugs
70s x 10
80s x 10

WG Lat Pulldown
100 x 8
120 x 8
130 x 6

Preacher Curl * All weights are including the bar... *Bar weighs 16 lbs...i weighed it...*
36 x 2 x 10 --Inside Grip
36 x 8 --Outside Grip
66 x 5 --Outside Standing

Double Standing Cable Curl
30 x 10
40 x 8
50 x 6

BB Cable Curl
60 x 8
70 x 6

Reverse BB Cable Curl
70 x 6

Reverse E-Z Bar Cable Curl
70 x 6

Decline sit ups
3 sets of 15

Crunches
2 x 30

20 lb. medicine ball--Feet on the wall--lean back to 45 or less degrees...move ball from side to side quickly

20 times for two sets

That wus it...good werk out...got the DL strength up a bit...i wanna max out tho...lol...that wus it...got werk soon...nd skewl werk...lol


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 3, 2006)

Good W/O today...did chest...got the new Muscle nd Fitness in the mail....they have a sick issue this month...they give excersizes for each body part nd wut to do nd how much for different goals...like mass...leanin out ...etc...its pretty good...nd i  used some of it...from different things...like some from mass...nd some from upper chest development...i also used some of the ab werkouts they got....heres wut i did...

Incline BB Press
95 x 2 x 12
115 x 10 
115 x 8

Flat Bench DB Press
50s x 6
35s x 10
30s x 2 x 12

Seated Machine Fly
100 x 6
70 x 8
60 x 2 x 10

Cable Flys (Upper Position)
60 x 6
40 x 10
30 x 2 x 12

Cable Flys (Lower Position)
50 x 6
30 x 10
30 x 2 x 12

ABS
Crunches
15 x 2
25 x 2

Hanging Knee Raise
15 x 3

Kneeling Cable Crunch
90 x 2 x 15

Double Crunch 
3 sets to failure


That wus it...im really liking doing abs now...i love switchin up the excersizes...tonight im redoing my split...or at least the excersizes...nd see if i can stay with the stuff they have in the article in M&F....more tomrow...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 4, 2006)

Shoulders today...tomorow goin to the City...for my day off...doin legs mayb on friday...heres today

OH BB Press
95 x 6
45 x 8
55 x 10
65 x 12

DB Shoulder Press
20s x 6
30s x 8
35s x 10
30s x 12

Wide Grip Upright Row
40 x 8
50 x 8
60 x 2 x 12

Bent Over Lat Raise
20s x 2 x 12
15s x 15

DB Lat Raise
15s x 6
10s x 2 x 12

ABS
Hanging Knee Raise 
15 x 4

Machine Crunch 
70 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 20
100 x 20

That wus it...good w.o...besides the OH press....im really frustrated bout that...that is WAY to weak....nd that WILL be fixed...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 6, 2006)

Today did back...once again used wut wus in the magazine...nd im werking for mainly mass...heres wut i got...

Front Pulldowns
100 x 2 x 8
130 x 10
110 x 8

Bent Over Row
100 x 6
90 x 8
80 x 10
70 x 12

T-Bar Row  **Used Olympic bar against the wall with the close grip attachment for cable...**
90 x 6
45 x 10
35 x 12

BB Shrugs
135 x 12 (Behind)
185 x 10 (Behind)
205 x 8 (Front)
225 x 6 (Front)

Straight Arm Lat Pulldown
40 x 10
30 x 2 x 12

Hanging Knee Raise 
15 x 4

Machine Crunch
90 x 15
100 x 15
90 x 2 x 20

Cross Machine crunch
90 x 20--Each side

That wus it...cut out the DLs....takin a break from em...liken the new w.o
madd skewl werk to do...then werk...outskees....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn...THIS SUX....no w/o today or yesterday due to INTENSE studying for Trig., nd Economics.  Got a big trig test tom.   nd if i do good...i just myte treat myself to a little TIVO...lol...but hopefully ill get in the gym tomorow after the test...lookin forward to it...but then i have my other two classes tests next week back to back..so these two weeks arent a good time to be at the gym...my brain gets werked out more then my fuckin body...
outskees


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 11, 2006)

i was watchin some old episodes of American Chopper...i think season two...nd they showed Paul Sr. goin to the gym...nd that man is big wen u furst look at him...but he wus bnchin like 405!!!....i think they should have an article in M&F about him as the key popular celebrity...haha


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 11, 2006)

Incline BB Press
65 x 12 
95 x 12 
115 x 10
135 x 8 

Flat DB Press
55's x 6
45s x 10
35s x 2 x 12

Machine Fly
110 x 6
90 x 8
70 x 2 x 10

Cable Fly (Top)
50 x 6
40 x 10
30 x 2 x 12

Cable Fly (Bottom)
30 x 6
20 x 10
20 x 2 x 12

Hangin Knee Raise
4 x 15

Cable Crunch
90 x 2 x 15
90 x 2 x 20

Cross Cable Crunch
90 x 15

That wus it...good w.o....upper chest development is looking better....feelin stronger too...thats it more tom.   outskees


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2006)

Fyre... just read your entire journal. You are on the right track brotha. One thing though. From the way I see it you are trying to gain strength, yet get defined at the same time. It's really hard to do both. My advice would be to focus on getting stronger first by doing strictly compound movements and drop all the cable and 'fluff' stuff. Use only 1 or 2 exercises per bodypart, that's it. Bench press, military press, close grip bench, and some pushdowns would be an example of chest, shoulders, triceps day for instance. Sounds easy, but keeping the volume low (sets) and intensity high (weight used), you will gain strength more easily. BTW, your deadlift is really strong!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 12, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Fyre... just read your entire journal. You are on the right track brotha. One thing though. From the way I see it you are trying to gain strength, yet get defined at the same time. It's really hard to do both. My advice would be to focus on getting stronger first by doing strictly compound movements and drop all the cable and 'fluff' stuff. Use only 1 or 2 exercises per bodypart, that's it. Bench press, military press, close grip bench, and some pushdowns would be an example of chest, shoulders, triceps day for instance. Sounds easy, but keeping the volume low (sets) and intensity high (weight used), you will gain strength more easily. BTW, your deadlift is really strong!



Awesome...im glad to hear from someone that im on the right track.  OK...ill def try to do that...ill take the compound movements nd just use them....this will def shorten my werkouts by a lot ....no?...so even for pushdowns...i need to use cable...right?...lol....how many sets of each u think i should do...with how many reps in each?...thanx for the information bro...way to represent JeRz!!!...lol


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 12, 2006)

just got back from the gym...didnt see jerseydevils comment till just now...nd the werkout i just did...prob is the exact opposit of wut he just sed to do...lol...it wus shoulders/tris...

OH BB Press
95 x 6 (Warmup)
105 x 6
95 x 8
85 x 10 
75 x 12

DB Shoulder Press
40s x 6
35s x 8
30s x 10
25s x 12

WG Upright Row
60 x 8
70 x 8
60 x 2 x 12

Bent Over Lat Raise
25s x 2 x 12
20s x 15

DB Side Lat Raise
20 x 6
10 x 2 x 12

45 Degree Lying Tricep Extension
30 x 12
30 x 8
40 x 8
30 x 10
40 x 10

Tricep Rope Pushdown
90 x 8
70 x 10
70 x 12

CG BP
70 x 2 x 8
50 x 10
20 x 12...could do more...but tris were exhausted

Skipped Seated OH DB extensions...running out of time/tired

Two Hand DB Kickback
20s x 2 x 8
10s x 10

That wus it...Shoulders felt kinda strong...my goal for the OH Press is to get 135 soon...but with the advice that Jersey Devil gave me...i will hopefully be there in no time...Didnt do ne abs today...ran out of time...nd i got studying to do...but tomorow...ill do twice the abs...nd by next week...i will start wut Jersey Devil suggested....im just gunna finish out this week...nd start fresh next week...thats bout it...outskees


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 12, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> Awesome...im glad to hear from someone that im on the right track. OK...ill def try to do that...ill take the compound movements nd just use them....this will def shorten my werkouts by a lot ....no?...so even for pushdowns...i need to use cable...right?...lol....how many sets of each u think i should do...with how many reps in each?...thanx for the information bro...way to represent JeRz!!!...lol


Yeah pushdowns, pulldowns, seated pulley rows are all ok to use a cable. To gain strength, my point is to use compound movements and eat enough to gain weight. Don't worry about definition, and if your diet isn't clean, so be it. 

Suggestions would be:
Chest: flat bench press and incline bench press
Shoulders: military presses and side laterals
Triceps: CG bench and skullcrushers (be careful with your elbows)
Back thickness: deadlifts and bentover rows
Back width: chins, front pulldowns and seated pulley rows (good place to use rear delt raises also) 
Biceps: barbell and dumbbell curls
Legs: Squats, front squats, leg press

Your observation is correct, it will cut down your time in the gym. The problem with several exercises and lengthy workouts is that you tend to 'save' your energy whether you realize it or not. If you pick one or two exercises, and go all out in each, you gain strength more rapidly and recover quicker, much better then trying to do 4-5 exercises of every bodypart.

Do a few light warmup sets, then go to a weight where you are challenged to do 6 reps, try to do the 6 and on the second set around 4. When you can do 6 and 6 for both sets, in two consecutive workouts, add 10 lbs to the bar the next workout.

I am no expert, and guys like Cowpimp, Dale Mabry, and P-Funk can offer better advice. But the above is what I learned over the years to increasing strength, and it has worked for me. 

Also, do some research on Westside training, and DC (Doggcrapp) training.


----------



## Double D (Oct 13, 2006)

JD is right on. 

If you need some help with westside, Stewart and CP are good with it. I just started it, my journal maybe able to help as well.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 13, 2006)

ALright...im madd psyched now...im def redy to do this...im gunna start next monday or tuesday...due to class...nd start the new werkout...im gunna research westside nd DG werkouts...nd see wut i like...ill be posting the results...nd the new split...as soon as i figure it out....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 13, 2006)

JD----Thanks so much...u r of much help....i cant wait to get started....
DD----alright...i think ill be contacting those guys in the near future....thanks again....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 13, 2006)

bout to go to the gym... went to fitday.com...starting to record wut i eat...i thnk its pretty kewl...madd quik to do...heres the link for wut i got so far

http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=dpalla2


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 13, 2006)

today did back bis...next week...like i sed...i will prob be starting the westside routine/workout...more to come on that...today w/os consists of the following...

Front Pulldowns
90 x 2 x 8
110 x 10
120 x 12

Bent Over Row
135 x 6 
115 x 8
95 x 10
95 x 12

T- Bar Row
180 x 6
135 x 10
90 x 12

BB Shrug
135 x 12 (Behind Back)
185 x 10 (Behind Back)
205 x 8 (In Front)
225 x 6 (In Front)

Straight Arm Lat Pulldowns
50 x 10
40 x 12
40 x 10

Rope Cable Hammer Curl
110 x 8
80 x 10
70 x 12

Seated Bicep Curls
30s x 5
20s x 8
15s x 10

Cable E-Z Curl
100 x 6
80 x 8
70 x 10

That wus it...cut down on the bi excersizes nd didnt do abs again...i dont know y...i keep thinking that i have to be home for something...i guess my w/os have been rushed the last two days...but everytthing is gunna change next week...so well see how it turns out....got some studyin...then werk...outskees


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 13, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> bout to go to the gym... went to fitday.com...starting to record wut i eat...i thnk its pretty kewl...madd quik to do...heres the link for wut i got so far
> 
> http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=dpalla2



You ran stairs for 4.5 hours?


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 13, 2006)

LOL...pretty much man...cus there are four levels to the resturant i werk in...nd im the only bus boy...so...i have madd tables to clean constantly...nd not m i only runnin up nd down the stairs...but i have bus tubs that can weigh up to 50 pounds...nd i hold em over my shoulder...nd i take two stairs at a time...so i werk for about 6 hours...nd im pretty much runnin up nd down em for about that long...lol...so its a good cardio werkout...thats y i dont do cardio wen i lift...lol...


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey check out the westside barbell official website. And look at the articles.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 14, 2006)

Check your email.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 14, 2006)

just did...thanks a lot...now chek ur email!
haha


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 14, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> LOL...pretty much man...cus there are four levels to the resturant i werk in...nd im the only bus boy...so...i have madd tables to clean constantly...nd not m i only runnin up nd down the stairs...but i have bus tubs that can weigh up to 50 pounds...nd i hold em over my shoulder...nd i take two stairs at a time...so i werk for about 6 hours...nd im pretty much runnin up nd down em for about that long...lol...so its a good cardio werkout...thats y i dont do cardio wen i lift...lol...



I hope you get a chance to eat 1 or 2 times during your shift...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 14, 2006)

lol...its pretty intense...i start at five...so i usually eat before i go to werk...but wen im there there isnt much time for breaks...nd the only ones i get is to smoke...(yea i know...im a smoker...LOL)  but this upcoming week there is gunna be a new owner of the resturant...so smokin is gunna be limited extermely...but yea...wen im at werk...i usually just eat some lettuce nd dip it in italian dressin or wutever...nd eat soup nd stuff just to keep myself full or wutever...nd i drink soda water nd coffee...i dont bother with soda nemore really...nd usually towards the end of the night ill order some food...like chicken parm or somethin...cus the food there isnt all that good for u...so i pick out wut sounds the best...usually chiicken or fish or something like that...but yea...i try to eat as clean nd as much as i can at werk...so i dont think im gunna have a problem with that...

Now someone sed somethng bout if i dont eat clean wen doin this westside training...its not that big of a deal...just not like junk food all the time...is that right?...nd wut should the diet/ food look like wen i m werkin on this routine???


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2006)

Westside is strictly for power and strength. So if you are wanting to gain those 2 things, you had better eat like a monster otherwise you are wasting your time. Salads are ok, but you better add some protein with that!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks a lot DD...ill def try to increase it....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 15, 2006)

Tomorow I will be starting my new Westside routine.  Thank you to everyone who answered my questions here...nd im my forums...heres wut its gunna look like...

Monday--ME Squat/Deadlift
Wednesday--DE Bench
Friday--DE Squat/Deadlift
Saturday--ME Bench

The days i dont have written down are rest days...i will be  trying to be eating much more nd recording it as i go...hopefully everytrhing will werk out ok...so i can gain more strength...lol...thats bout it...peace


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 15, 2006)

That should work well.  Plus you'll have the added benefit of having your upper body all pumped up when you go to work, you know, to impress the chicks.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL!!!! dude the funniest  part is we have to get dressed up the sat before hallloween...so im goin as a chipndales dancer!...LOL....black dress pants...a black wife beater...nd a bowtie...nd ill come straight from the gym...so im sweaty nd big!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Horrible start*

Im so fuckin pissed right now....just got back from the gym...first off ran out of fucking time so i didnt get to finish everything...so i think im gunna have to change my split so that i have time to do all these excersizes...everything went rong...nothing good happened...

Deadlift
135 x 6
225 x 2
295 x 1
315 x 1
335 x failed
tried higher weight before the 335...nd failed it...then went down to 335 nd failed that...so i was extremely pissed...cus my 1 RM is 365...nd i failed it...so i wusnt too happy bout that...

then went to squat
135 x 8
185 x 3...
thats where i stopped...the 185 seemed hard...for some reason...i mean i barely ever squat nd thats prob the problem...so i think i need to werk on that more...once i got done with that set...i realized i had to fucking leave in order to get home shower...eat...nd leave in time for class...

Im UBER pissed right now...cus i failed on deds...nd squat is shitty as hell...so i thnk im just gunna put off this westside training for a while nd werk on squats...nd dedlift form...nd  bench...nd not werry bout ne other bodyparts...cus i have a LOT to improve on...nd plus my legs started hurting right after i got done ...muscles toward my butt...nd im not looking forward to werk tonight...cus if my legs hurt...im fucked...due to runnin up nd down stairs....its NOT gunna b fun...

Great Way to start off a fuckin week.....


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 16, 2006)

dan, 

go with an upper/lower split before you embark on westside. I think you should go upper/lower for 6 weeks, then to westside when you have gotten used to squatting and deadlifitng with proper form and correct poundage

also make sure your stretching because no matter how hard you try, if your not flexible enough trying to squat is going to be:

#1 extremely difficult, #2 extremely awkward, and #3 extremely dangerous

it really doesnt matter what program you embark on, you need to learn the correct motor patters for a squat + deadlift before you try doing singles and triples with heavy weight

i'd start with something like this for 2 weeks to prepare yourself for the compound movements your going to be doing

Monday:
Squats ??? 3x12 @ 65% (start with 135)
Standing Overhead Press ??? 3x12 @ 65% 
Pullthroughs ??? 3x12 @ 65%
Pulldowns ??? 3x12 @ 65%


Friday:
Deadlifts ??? 3x12 @ 65% (start with 215)
DB Bench Press ??? 3x12 @ 65%
Split Squats ??? 3x12 @ 65%
Hyperextensions -  3x12 @ 65%

do ab work on both days. stretch after that for 20minutes, you need more ROM, the more ROM = easier to squat, = more muscle, = more weight, = your happy and you'll continually make progress

After your done with that you can do a 4 day upper/lower split for 6-8 weeks and THEN go onto something like westside or bill starr's 5x5 when you have somewhat of a base strength to build off of, as well as an understanding of what the movements require of you


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 16, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> dan,
> 
> go with an upper/lower split before you embark on westside. I think you should go upper/lower for 6 weeks, then to westside when you have gotten used to squatting and deadlifitng with proper form and correct poundage
> 
> ...



LOL...yea man...that def sounds a lot easier...lol...good idea man...thanx for that...im super bummed today cus of this mornings w.o....but with this it should be a lot easier wen i try it later...thanx again bro...


----------



## Double D (Oct 16, 2006)

I think it is a good idea to work on those, however thats exactly what westside does. But it is your choice, choose wisely. I have been on it for about a month and my bench is already 15lbs higher.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 17, 2006)

Yea...i think its a good idea as well...im gunna stick with wut func sed...im gunna start this friday...cus to tell u the truth i have always neglected my legs...i have always hated doing legs...i dont know why...but i just never did them...cus wen i started lifting in my basement...i didnt have the right equiptment...so i didnt do em...then wen i got to a gym...i started doin em a lil bit...but then stopped again...so this way...im working my way back up to the westside routine...nd by the time i get there...like func sed....i should have all the forms nd shit down my then nd i should be able to do it well...


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 17, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> Yea...i think its a good idea as well...im gunna stick with wut func sed...im gunna start this friday...cus to tell u the truth i have always neglected my legs...i have always hated doing legs...i dont know why...but i just never did them...cus wen i started lifting in my basement...i didnt have the right equiptment...so i didnt do em...then wen i got to a gym...i started doin em a lil bit...but then stopped again...so this way...im working my way back up to the westside routine...nd by the time i get there...like func sed....i should have all the forms nd shit down my then nd i should be able to do it well...



type...in...complete...sentences....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 17, 2006)

sorry...man...its ...a....bad...habit....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 18, 2006)

alright....heres the deal....im goin with func's suggestion for the werkout...im gunna do mondays and fridays...but today i m gunna go to the gym....my legs are soar as fuck still from the gym on monday morning...so im not gunna do the monday routine...ill do the friday routine...nd then just take off till next monday nd start with legs again...nd the rest of it.  Even though i did Deads on monday my back doesnt hurt that bad, so ill do deads neway.  
Ill post wen i return.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 18, 2006)

alright heres the deal.  just got back from the gym...did funcs werkout...but did somethings differently...u shall soon find out.

DeadLifts (supposed to do three sets of twelve...but i cant do that)
225 x 8
225 x 5
225 x 7

Bench Press (insted of DB press)
135 x 2 x 12
135 x 11 (couldnt get that last rep in...really pissed)

Split Squat (on Smith Machine--To improve form)
90 + Bar x 2 x 12
70 + Bar x 12

HyperExtensions ( dont have the bench for that at the gym...so i had to do em on a swiss ball...nd my feet against the wall...)
BW x 3 x 12

ABS
Hanging Knee Raise
3 x 15

Cable Crunches
90 x 3 x 15

Cross Cable Crunches
80 x 2 x 15 (Each Side)

20 min. stretch

5 min. cardio bike

BW (with shoes, socks, shorts, boxers, shirt, and hat):176.5
Height:5' 11"


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 18, 2006)

nice w/o

but dont do the split squats on the smith machine. its not going to improve form at all, in fact it will do more harm then good. the smith machine is really meant to be used for rehab, and some BB type exercises

go free weight style and use much lower weight when you do split squats next week because it'll be hard to balance (you can also use DB's)

try to find a video of split squats (aka bulgarian squats) so you know what you need to do

also what are cross cable crunches? twisting motion? if it is, then good


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 18, 2006)

Popped in to see what you are up to   I like Func's prelude to heavier wo's.  Eliminating most of the 'fluff' exercises, reducing sets, and focusing on compounds movements is the key, and that is what he wants you to do too.....


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 19, 2006)

yea...i dont think ne of that should be a problem...its just eating clean now...nd enough.  The only problem is that I dont food shop...my mom just buys wutever...nd she doesnt really listen to my suggestions...cus wutever  i ask for is too expensive...so i have to see.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 19, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> yea...i dont think ne of that should be a problem...its just eating clean now...nd enough.  The only problem is that I dont food shop...my mom just buys wutever...nd she doesnt really listen to my suggestions...cus wutever  i ask for is too expensive...so i have to see.



buy your own food


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 19, 2006)

i dont have the time or the money to spend on my own food...between my classes and werk...i dont really have time to go spend time in the supermarket to get food...if i wus in an apt. i can see it happening...but not now


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 19, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> i dont have the time or the money to spend on my own food...between my classes and werk...i dont really have time to go spend time in the supermarket to get food...if i wus in an apt. i can see it happening...but not now



go buy a weeks worth of food on sunday and cook it for the week while you watch football, its really not that hard. its just about preparation. your not the only person in the world that works and has class

if youd rather settle go for it, but your not magically going to be satisfied with your body if all you focus on is the gym. its a lifestyle change, _its not easy_ but its worth it


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 19, 2006)

lol...i werk on sunday...but i guess ill try it...see if nething werks
im gunna b researching it


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 20, 2006)

well i just got back from the gym.  I went to the store this morning, got some things from whole foods (Soy vanilla yogurt, nd some natty peanut butter...)

Then went to another super market...nd got some crystal light pouches, and some rice cakes and some canned chicken.  So im on my way to eating cleaner...i mean everything that i bought was on a shopping list that i saw in a sticky...so it shouldnt be that bad...

Todays meals are as follows

Meal 1--1 Banana and 1 apple, with a glass of Orange Juice/ vitamin C and a multi...
Meal 2--Two turkey sandwiches on mini bagels( we had the bagels left over...so i had to eat em [but if they were wheat bagels...it would have been even better!])...with pickle and onion...then about half of the individual bottles of muscle milk, and my last protien bar....
Meal 3--Protien shake before work.
Meal 4--probably gunna b some chicken breast that i order...with a glass of milk or something.  
(I will be drinking water the whole time im at werk, or soda water aka seltzer)
Meal Five--A salad with italian dressing nd some tomato, carrot, and some other healthy choices...lol...
dont know after that...if its busy i might not get around to eating all that...but then again i might...so ill post wen i get home letting everyone know wut i ate exactly.

As for todays werkout...its the following.

Squats 
135 x 3 x 12

Standing OH Press
95 x 8 
65 x 2 x 12

Pullthroughs
60 x 3 x 12

WG Pulldowns
70 x 12
90 x 2 x 12

Hanging Knee Raise
3 x 15

Cable Crunch
90 x 3 x 15

Cross Cable Crunch
90 x 2 x 15

10 min. stretch

10 min on bike, the weight loss one...

that wus it...still werkin on the squat form...the insides of my right leg hurt...kinda wierd...but well see...

thats it...more wen i get home from werk....


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

Meals still need some work (#1 was all sugar and carbs!), but the workout is looking better.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 20, 2006)

well yea...ill give ya that one...i didnt have time for nething more then that...kinda woke up late nd had to get to class...so i grabbed them on the way out the door..i know wut i can do to improve it tho...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 21, 2006)

Last night i ended up just making two shakes and putting em in a container nd brought them to werk.  i didnt eat the chiken or even the salad really...just drank the shakes...but after i finished i wus nausious for the rest of the night cus i guess i drank em too quik...lol...but damn..i was FARTN...A LOT!lol
but that wus last night...this morning i got up around 9 45...cus my rents left the house...nd here is wut i have had so far

Meal one--3 Egg Omlet with onion and cheese inside.  One glass of OJ, two cups of coffee, nd a mini bagel with some natrual PB on it (i know the bagels still need to be gotten rid of).
Meal two--I dunnno yet cus its 11 now nd i got werk at 5...but i am really full from the omlet nd stuff.  so i might just have something between now nd werk...i dunno...i just have to see wuts gunna happen....

Thats it...doin the same w/o on monday as i did yesterday and after this week im going to a upper/lower split, or a push/pull...im not quite sure yet.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 21, 2006)

Meal two--One bowl of soy vanilla yogurt, all natural.  One Green tea mix powder drink.  1/4 of a bag of pirates booty.
That wus it...its now 2 o clock nd i have only eaten two meals...i dont know wut im gunna do with the shakes...cus i really dont feel like getting sick again like last night...haha.  Well See wut happens...


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Remember this, on each meal shoot for 30 grams of protein. That ought to help alot. Because over 6 meals with 30 grams of protein you get 180 grams of protein. Of course me being 215lbs I have to up that to around 215 grams a day.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 22, 2006)

alright def...thatll help..haha...damn mad...u eatt maddd protien...lol


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Not no more than most of the IM members.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 22, 2006)

oo...dont i feel like an asshole/idiot...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 23, 2006)

just got back from the gym...im not really posting my diet nemore...but im stayn clean...gettin the right mount of protien...between food nd shakes...

here we go

Deadlift
225 x 3 x 8

BP
135 x 2 x 12
135 x 1 x 8    

Didnt do Split squats cus my knees were bothering me...there coming back to haunt me from all the catching i did in baseball...i know im gunna have problems in the future...

I had to do the Hypers with the fuckin ball again today...nd i just wusnt in the mood...cus im wearin adidas swishy pants...nd i just couldnt keep my feet on the wall nd i wus sliding all over the damn place 

then did abs...same as always
the knee raises nd cable crunches....
then couple minutes of stretching...nd like ten min on bike...but again my knees were bothering me...so i just stopped...gotta go eat nd get redy for werk...yeabye


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 27, 2006)

Last day of the two week werkout.  Monday will start my new split which will be Upper/ Lower, and it will be a 4 day a week program for at least a month or two
I will explain wut i m doing on Monday.

Squats
135 x 3 x 12

Standing OH Press
95 x 1 x 12
85 x 2 x 12

Pullthroughs
40 x 3 x 12

WG Pulldowns
90 x 2 x 12
100 x 1 x 12

Hanging Knee Raise
3 x 15

Cable Crunch
2 x 15

Cross Cable Crunch
2 x 15

Little stretching, that was it. 

Had to leave due to a guidance appointment to get my courses approved, so i can register, and get the fuck outta here. LOL.  

Like i sed, Ill post my upper/lower w/o on monday...

havent been recording what ive eaten on here.  However, its been really clean.  Rice Cakes, Chicken, Turkey sandwiches on whole wheat with little mayo (the healthy kind)...mornings have been mainly carbs...like oatmeal and bagels, cus i dont have time for anthing else.  Drinkin mainly water, some green tea, coffee, and crystal light, and carbonated water...(man i love that stuff)

Thats it...more monday.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 30, 2006)

Alright.  Its 730 in the morning.   I have never gotten up to go to the gym before.  Im goin now tho...  heres my new split.  

M- Upper Push
Tues-Upper Pull
Wed-Off
Thurs.- Lower Push
Fri- Lower Pull
Sat. nd Sun- OFF

thats it...today is upper push...not trying to over volumize myself.  Just stickin to the basic compound movements.  Hopin for a good w/o.
we shall soon  find out.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 30, 2006)

I DUNNO...the workout wus alright...pissed about certain things...happy bout others...ull see

OH BB Shoulder Press
65 x 1 x 8
85 x 1 x 8
95 x 1 x 5
115 x 1 x 3

BP
135 x 2 x 6
185 x 1   
135 x 5
(extremly pissed that i only got that up once...EXTREMLY pissed)

Incline Bench 
95 x 1 x 8
135 x 2 x 6

Tricep Extensions
40 x 12
45 x 10
50 x 8

Rope Pressdown
90 x 10
110 x 8
140 x 3 eek:  that was the all the plates on the cable machine...felt pretty sweet...even tho i know im not...LOL)

CG BP w/ E-Z Bar
50 + Bar x 2 x 10
70 + Bar x 1 x 8

Skull Crushers
40 x 8
50 x 6

Cable Flys ( Upper Position)
40 x 1 x 10
60 x 1 x 8

I think that was it...i forgot my little journal i bring with me...but that is to the best of my knowledge...i looked up the split again...nd i dont seperate lower into push and pull...its just one lower day...so that winds it down to three days a week insted of four.  So I will be doin legs tomorow then rest then upper pull on thurs.  more later...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 30, 2006)

nd i did the same ab workout too...just one set less of cable crunch nd cross cable crunch


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> heres my new split.
> 
> M- Upper Push
> Tues-Upper Pull
> ...



Are you sure you want to do two uppers and then two lowers in a row?  I think upper, lower, rest, upper, lower, rest, rest might be better.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 30, 2006)

yea im not doin that...cus i woke up too erly this morning and wasnt thinking straight.  Im gunna do a upper push...then lower...(cus u cant really do lower push/pull...haha)...then upper pull...with a rest day in between each.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 1, 2006)

Alright today wus legs.  Felt pretty good.
Here it is

Squats
135 x 8
185 x 6
225 x 5

45 Degree Leg Press--1 Plate=45 Lbs.
1 Plate (on each side)=90 x 10
2 Plates (on each Side)=180 x 8
3 Plates (on each Side)=270 x 6
4 Plates (on each Side)=360 x 6
5 Plates (on each Side)=450 x 4
5 Plates (on each Side) + One Plate on top + 5 lb. Plate = 500 x 4 ***  

Glute Ham Raise
20 x 8

Calf Raise
45 x 8
90 x 8

SLDLs
135 x 2 x 6

Was pretty beat after this.  After the squats was fine, but after the Leg Press, i wus just beat.  That was it tho
More Friday (Upper Pull)


----------



## Double D (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like your getting your workouts together, nice work.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanx man...im tryin...haha...i wus madd pysched after the leg press.  I thoughtthat wus  a high number for that...but i dont know other peoples numbers for doin that...so for all i know that could b extremely weak...


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont know I havent really did leg press in a very long time. I did them whenever I was in college and I remember this really big guy coming up to us (well he was big then, I am probably bigger than him now) and being like damn you guys are doing alot of weight. It was a hammer strength leg press and we had every 45 we could get on it along with 2 people standing on it holding 45's in their hands. It was pretty crazy, I could always leg press alot, but my squat was questionable. My highest I got on squats was only like 425. Which I would love to have now! But then I was young and dumb and kept going and going until I hurt myself and was out because of a hurnia. *But none the less definitly dont mean to take anything away from you about the leg press*. Besdies all leg presses are different. Is this a leg press like on a upwards track? Or is it a vertical one? Theres are so many.

Just remember as long as you keep on making your personal bests then its all you have to worry about! I always try and do better from workout to workout and thats what keeps me going.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 2, 2006)

DAMN MAN thats insane...haha...yea its the 45 degree leg press kinda where u lay on ur back with a slight incline.  

its actually this leg press...the same kind of one in the vid...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=uSNvEpH2L1o

chek that shit out...nd u thought u were sweet...JK..haha...JK JK...


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Thats pretty good. No its not like the one I was using. Mine was a hammer strength one. I have never seen a guy as big as Ronnie, but have seen guys lift more weight than Ronnie. I went to Golds in California about 4 years ago and there were guys deadlifting around 700lbs for reps and things of that sort. I was used to being the big guy but there I was kinda like blah, blend in or even stickin out becaue I dont think I was as big as to many guys in there. Steroids on the other hand were running rampade through there.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 2, 2006)

LOL...i hear ya....makes sense.  Muscle Beach wus prob the same way no?  Wuts this hammer strength u talk of?


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Do a search theres alot of these around. I went to a powerhouse in Illinois for about a year and they were full of them. I am not to into machines, but I used these for some rows and the leg press and thats about it.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 2, 2006)

werd...haha...ok i will


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 3, 2006)

Today was Upper Pull.

DeadLifts
135 x 6
225 x 5
315 x 1 x 2
315 x 2 x 1

Bent Over Two-Arm Long Bar Row (with close grip attachment)
1 Plate=45 lbs.

1 plate x 10
2 plates x 8
3 plates x 6
4 plates x 4

Bent Over BB Row
135 x 2 x 6
185 x 4

WG Pulldown
90 x 8
120 x 2 x 6

CG Pulldown
90 x 8
120 x 2 x 6

Straight Arm Pulldowns
70 x 10
90 x 2 x 8

DB Shrugs
55s x 10
65s x 10
70s x 10 (lookin for 75s or possibly 80s, but there wus only one 75 nd i could get to the 80s cus someone wus teachen a student or something)

Cable E-Z Bar Curls
60 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 10

Straight Leg Raise
3 x 10

Cable Crunch
90 x 3 x 15

Cross Cable Crunch
90 x 3 x 15

That wus it.  Felt strong, but cant believe my deads are still that weak.  I maxed out at 365 nd im only doin 315 twice...Pretty pissed, but good w/o...more on monday.  Goin to the Giants game sunday, so dont know if im gettin up early on monday or not.


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

Dont worry about your deadlifts. They seem like they go up pretty easy! A few years ago I had been out of weight lifting for a year or so with a hurnia. Well I started back deadlifting and I could barely do 225 a few times. After about 4 months I was doing over 400. So they jump up pretty quickly.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 3, 2006)

alright...thanx man...i appreciate the support.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 6, 2006)

Today wus  Upper Pull

BP
135 x 7
155 x 7
175 x 5
185 x 3

Standing OH BB Press
95 x 8
105 x 6
115 x 3 *** Brought the bar down too far and couldnt get it back up.  Could have gotten more reps easy.  Extremely Pissed.

Incline BB BP
115 x 6
135 x 5
155 x 3

Tricep Press
50 x 8
60 x 2 x 6

Rope Tricep Pressdown
70 x 8
100 x 8
120 x 6 
140 x 4  ** Thats the whole stack on the cable machine.

CG BP w/E-Z Bar
40 + Bar x 12
70 + Bar x 2 x 8

Skull Crushers
20 + Bar x 10
40 + Bar x 2 x 6

Straight Leg Extensions
3 x 10

Cable Crunches
100 x 15

Cross Cable Crunches
100 x 15 ( Each Side)

Didnt have enough time to do more sit ups nd crunches.  Had to leave in order to get home, shower, eat, and go out to class.  Good W/o tho, feel the bench kinda getting stronger since last week.  Put up 185 more then once which is good.  Seeing my body goin through some changes.  Front delts feel stronger too.  Good Progress.  More Wednesday for Legs.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 7, 2006)

Woke up this morning and looked in the mirror, to find that my midsection seems to be slimmin down a bunch.  Very happy about this.  On the other hand, i wieghed myself and i lost five pounds.  im now 170.2.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 7, 2006)

Im gunna lift after i get out of class today.  Supposed to lift tomorow nd do legs, however tomorow im takin a trip up to Rutgers after i get out of classes, and i dont know how long ill be there, so i decided to be safe and get it done today rather then not know if ill get it done tomorow.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 7, 2006)

didnt lift after skewl.  Extremly pissed off due to my class...i have extreme amounts of homework/ studying.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, got back from class today, and went to Rutgers to talk to a counselor.  Got back around 3 nd went to the gym.  Legs.

Squats
135 x 10
185 x 5
205 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5

Leg Press (# of plates [45 lbs] on each side)
1 Plate-x 6
3 Plates-x 6
5 Plates-x 4
5 Plates (on each side) + 1 plate (on top) + 5 lb. plate on top = 500 x 4
6 Plates-x 5 ***  impressed with myself there (barely used guidance from hands on knees)

Seated Calf Press
1 Plate x 10
2 Plates x 8
3 Plates x 8

Glute Raise
30 x 8
40 x 8
50 x 8

Leg Extensions

Cable Crunches
90 x 15
110 x 15
130 x 15

Cross Cable Crunches
90 x 2 x 15 (Each Side)

That wus it.  Pretty syked about the leg press Numbers
More Friday


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 10, 2006)

did legs...too busy to post the w/o ill post it soon...


----------



## Double D (Nov 10, 2006)

Good lookin workout and it looks like some numbers are on the rise, good work!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 11, 2006)

hey thanx DD!..i think i am getting stronger in the gym...believe it or not.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 12, 2006)

Deads
135 x 6
225 x 3
315 x 2
365 x 1 * PB...this wus my old record...nd i finally got back up to it...*

T Bar Row
1 Plate x 10
2   "     x 8
3   "    x 6
4   "    x 4

WG Pulldowns
90 x 10
110 x 8
130 x 6

CG Pulldowns
90 x 10
110 x 8
130 x 6

CG Row
100 x 10
120 x 8
140 x 6

Straight Arm Pulldown
70 x 8
80 x 8
90 x 8

Shrugs
50s x 8
60s x 8
70s x 8

Straight bar cable Curls
90 x 2 x 6

That wus it.  Felt good bout the Deadlifts...but kinda worried bout my form.  Not sure if its all there.  I gotta get someone to chek...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 16, 2006)

alright...heres the deal.  Didnt post mondays or wednesdays routines...so here they are

Monday
UPPER PUSH
BB Press
95 x 6
115 x 5
135 x 7
185 x 2 x 3

OH BB Press
95 x 7
115 x 5 
135 x FAILED   

2 hand Tri extension
45 x 8
55 x 6
60 x 6

Incline BB Press
115 x 5
135 x 2 x 5

Rope Pushdowns
90 x 10
110 x 5
130 x 3

Arnold Press
35s x 3 x 8

Flys
30s x 2 x 8

CG BP w. e-z bar
50 + Bar x 10
90 + Bar x 2 x 10

that wus it for monday.  Ran out of time...had to get to skewl.

Wednesday
Squat
135 x 10
185 x 8
215 x 6
225 x 4

LeG Press (total number of plates)
2 Plates x 10
4 plates x 10
6 plates x 8
8 plates x 6
10 plates x 4
12 plates x 4 
14 plates x 3 **** Personal Record**** 640 pounds

then did calf press with one plate on each side for 3 sets of ten
 ABS...then left.  legs are nice and soar today..haha.but its a good soar.
tomorow is upper pull.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

fyredup1286 said:


> Deads
> 135 x 6
> 225 x 3
> 315 x 2
> ...



Dude you are doing 20 sets for your back!! Thats alot! Need to try and get that around 12 or so. I like to do something like this:

Pullups-3 sets
Db Rows-3 sets
Cable rows-3 sets
Bent over laterals-3 sets

I like to do deads on leg day. I used to do these on back day as well, but it just seems to work better on leg day. And after all of that back stuff keep your biceps to around 3-5 sets. 

Keep this in mind:

Bigger muscles: Chest, Back, Legs do around 12 sets or so, no more than 14

For the medium muscles: Shoulders do around 6.

And for the small muscles: Biceps, triceps, and calves do around 3-5 sets. 

Just what I have always gone by. Sure you really want to hit those muscles but sometimes less is better.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 16, 2006)

hey DD thanx a lot man...that is really helpful...i got a lot of revising to do to my split/program.  I have to figure out wut i wanna do over the weekend...if i have time, cus i have a lot of skewl werk.


----------



## Double D (Nov 16, 2006)

Do you feel like you have been fatigued like the next day after a long workout like that? Keep this in mind try and keep your workouts to around an hour and no more. Every once in a while its ok, but for the most part try to.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 17, 2006)

actually...i never really feel fatigued. ever.  I mean i guess im used to a lot of volume in my workouts.  Ive been doin high volume ever since i started.  I guess its kinda wierd, cus I cant just do short workouts with only like four exercises cus it feels like im missing out on something.  Idunno its kinda wierd.


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

Trust me you are missing out on nothing, just overdoing it. It sure took me a long time to figure this out also. Musclemags have destroyed America with all their talk about 20-25 sets per bodypart bullshit. If you keep in mind what I have told you, then you ought to have to problem growing. Besides you really dont eat enough anyways, which is hurting you. So with less of a volume in your workouts it ought to help to. But none the less you need to try to get more food in.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 18, 2006)

well...i try to eat as much as i can.  I mean im always in class, but wen im not, im constantly eating.  My mom actually complains nd ses i eat to much.  but im lowering the reps this week nd forever, and tryin to get more cals.  I never really could find myself to drink the ON whey protien i have...but i think if i just add it to water ill be fine.  I kinda wanna drink it now.  thanx again man.


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Thats what I am here for! We are all in the same boat! Get as big as we can!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 18, 2006)

HAHA!  so true...U DA MAN!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 25, 2006)

Alright...kinda been slackin lately with the entries...ill update u for the last three workouts...

Monday-upper push.
Started dumbell presses instead of bench...got up to 90s...pretty syked bout that....gunna do db presses for the next two weeks then try bench again.

Wed-Legs
Did Leg press furst...just for  achange.  got up to 740 lbs x 3...still havent maxed out...hahaha...

Fri- Upper Pull
Havent done deads in about two weeks or so...gunna start doin em on legs day...mainly used machines tho...didnt have much time to work out.  


OVerall i have lowered the volumes of my werkouts...seem more energized...nd the nano x9 is werking great.  gunnna keep usin it till its done, and tryin to make bigger gains...that is all...more monday.


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

I dont mind if you never post an entry just as long as you havent quit on us!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 29, 2006)

Haha...def not brother man....ill never quit....its just not in me.


----------



## Double D (Nov 29, 2006)

I know the feeling I want that crazy 400 bench to badly!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Nov 30, 2006)

HAHAHHA!....well i wanna bench that too...but im just lookin for 200 furst...LOL!


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

u will no problem!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Dec 5, 2006)

lifted yesterday...did upper push....did bout three sets of each excersize...didnt rite ne thing down tho....but felt strong...nd felt good afterwerd...more tomrow.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Wheres the numbers buddy?


----------



## fyredup1286 (Dec 9, 2006)

I know DD...im slackin a bit....ive been really busy with skewl, and i keep forgetting to bring my little book to the gym.  Dont worry, once Christmas break starts in the next week or wenever, u will be seeing more numbers, and some good ones at that.  Ill be back.  Just on a bit of a brain break if u will.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

You dont remember what you did? I never even bring a book, I got it all in my head.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## fyredup1286 (Dec 10, 2006)

HAHAHAHHA!!!!Trips...man....i like that ...hahah...nd DD...yea i have a real bad memory ...i mean i remember the excersizes but not how many sets nd reps of each...its cus i partake in a extracurricular activity every so often that does not help short term memory.  Im sure u can figure out wut i m talking bout....LOL....tomorow im gunna start fresh again.  i gotta bring my book, nd stop whimpin out.  Hopefully itll be a good w/o.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Dec 11, 2006)

ALright...here we go...took the book today...LOL...upper push

DB press
50 x 8
60 x 6
65 x 6

Incline BB Press
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 4

Machine Seated Fly
70 x 5 x 3  *held for 5 seconds at the middle postion*

Decline DB Press
50s x 8 x 3

Seated Smith Machine OH BB Press
Front of Head--2 25s x 8
Behind Head--2 25s x 8

Front of Head--2 35s x 6
Behind Head--2 35s x 6

Pull Throughs
60 x 6 x 2
50 x 6 

Tricep Pressdown
50 x 10
60 x 8
70 x 6

That wus it...good work out...more wednesday for legs.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Dec 13, 2006)

Legs Day...only did two excersizes.

Squat
135 x 10
225 x 8

Leg Press
1 Plate (on each side) x 10
2 Plates                    x 10
3 Plates                    x 8
4 Plates                    x 6
5 Plates                    x 5
6 Plates                    x 5

THat wus it....nd i did some calf work on the leg press machine.
More Friday


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks like you are making some very good progess on those incline presses. Nice indeed.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Dec 17, 2006)

hey thanx a lot man, yea im werkin on that, nd in a couple weeks im gunna go back to reg. BP instead of DB BP, see if i can do better then wut i stopped at.  
I dont know why, but i just feel weak in the gym all the time.  I dont know what it is, but no matter wut excersize im doin nd how much weight, i always feel weak.  I dont like it.  It bothers me.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 15, 2007)

Well its been a month.  The Break from school was greatly needed.  Just focused on relaxing and taking a break from lifting.  Just got back from Florida, was there for a week.  Got food poisoning the last day before we left.  I was throwing up starting at 4 am to 8 pm once every hour about.  I felt like i was going to die.  I ended up getting sick from the Saurkraut i ate at Germany in EPCOT.  Me and my dad both got sick, but his sickness was coming out of the other end, if u follow my drift.  haha.  Yea it was bad.  But this week is the start of classes.  After i figure out what classes are all about i will begin training again next week.  I will probably go back to the Upper Push/Lower/Upper Pull routine on a M/W/F basis.  Im going to start Light weights and work my way up, and hopefully i can get back to where i left off with no problem.  I did however do some odd lifting just in my spare time at the one hotel we stayed at in Clearwater, and somehow i got up 135 up on Seated OH BB Press and i did it bout 6 times.  I was very surprised, and it didnt hit me until i wus on my way back to the room.  HAHA.  I still kinda feel woozy from the food poisoning, but should be back to eating normally in the next few days. Ill keep updating.  Later.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome back.  Food poisoning sucks, hope it goes away quickly.  It may take a couple weeks or so to get it back in the gym.  Don't try to get it all back in one shot.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 16, 2007)

hey trips...yea...i wus lucky with the food poisoning, cus i only had it for that day.  Iwoke up the next morning feelin fine.  I just ate light all day.  Started out with some toast and light butter to get something in my stomach and to see if it would stay down.  Since it did i slowly ate more during the day.  I ended up being fine.  So im just glad its over because i never felt so shitty in my life.  LOL.  I was soar as fuck tho the next day from all the throwing up however, my back hurt, my lungs nd chest hurt, it wus bad, but now im all better and ready to get back to lifting and eating correctly without worrying that it wont stay down.  

Anyway, today im goin to the Gym with a buddy from work, to the Atlantic Club i think its called, he sed he can get me in for free so i went with it.  Even tho i didnt plan on starting till next week, hes been askin for a while for me to go with him so i told him that i would.  No big deal.  I will prob do Upper Push, focus mainly on tris, and shoulders and upper chest.  If i remember ill post wut i did.  More LAter, Peace


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Couldve swore I posted here the other day. Oh well, welcome back!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 17, 2007)

HAHA....thats DD....its good to be back.

Just as an update, i did not lift yesterday because when i called the guy his phone wasnt working, so nothing happened.  Well See what happens.  Most likely will start lifting on monday.  That is all. Later


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 22, 2007)

Alright....well first day back.  Upper Push.

Incline BB
95 x 10
115 x 8
135 x 6

DB BP
40s x 10
50s x 8
60s x 6

Seated Fly
80 x 5 ( 5 second hold in middle position)
80 x 8
70 x 8

DB SHoulder Press (was pissed about the weight)
35s x 7 x 3

Tricep Rope Pressdown
60 x 10
90 x 8
100 x 6

Overhead Tricep Press
40 x 10
50 x 8
50 x 5

Even though it was my first day back in the gym, i was very upset at the wieght i put up.  At the end my Tris just gave out hence the 50 x 5...and im not happy about how fast my muscles become fatigued.  However, my tris were extremely swoll...nd it looked pretty good...kinda freaky.  But besides that, overall was not happy with that workout.  And i did some AB work at the end...mainly Leg raises and Cable crunches/Cross cable crunches.  That wus it tho, i gotta get ready for class.  More Wednesday for legs.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 24, 2007)

Today was legs, and wen i went in i didnt wanna go too heavy cus i have been out of it for about a month nd i knew i would just end up getting soar right after. 

*Leg Press Machine Calf Press*
Toes Pointed Towards Each other

15 x 3
Heels Pointed Toward Each other
15 x 3

*Leg Press* (Plates on each side)
1 Plate
10 x 1
2 Plates
10 x 1
3 Plates
10 x 1
4 Plates
10 x 1
5 Plates
8 x 1
6 Plates
6 x 1

*Leg Extensions*
80 x 8 x 3

That was it.  I got up from the leg extension machine nd my legs were on fire.  i knew i had to stretch if i wanted to walk tomorow.  I went over nd did Cable crunches/ cross cable crunches, and stretched between sets.  im going to stretch some more before bed.  

I could have gone more iwth the Leg press but didnt want to strain anything because my right knee felt a little wierd.  Im not doing squats for at least another week or two because i wanna warm up my legs nd glutes before i start them again.  My knees have been playing a big factor in what i can do in the gym recently.  I noticed they kinda pop wen im on the bike, and just today i noticed they were feelin wierd on the leg press...like i sed.  im goin to go another week with this routine then start to add more excersizes, and lower the volume.  More Friday for Upper Pull.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

I wouldnt worry about the weights to much. Hell you had to know after a month without touching any weights you werent going to be as strong, right? It all will come back, no worries.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 24, 2007)

o yea no doubt...i knew that i wusnt gunna be to as close as strong by a long shot...especially the way i ate through the holidays nd in florida....i got a LOT of work ahed of me.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2007)

As do we all.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 25, 2007)

haha...some more then others...haha.  Should i start doing deads on my furst day back for upper pull?...i havent done them in at least two months...wut should i do/


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 26, 2007)

Alright, since i didnt get an answer, im not goin to the gym.  Haha...but thats not my reason for not going.  I just got a lot of homework, and school is first priority for me, but also my legs are still very soar even though i stretched them like madd.  So i will be going tomorow to the gym, to give my legs one more day of rest.  Tomorow morning im going to look for a new car, so i will probably go after that and before work at 5.  More then. Peace


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 26, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> Should i start doing deads on my furst day back for upper pull?...i havent done them in at least two months...wut should i do/



Sure, do them. Why not?  Just don't expect to be pulling the same weight you were doing before.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 26, 2007)

ok...sounds good...wut should i do weight wise then...my max is/was 365...so how should i run it this time around...being 2 months out of the game?


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 19, 2007)

well got back from the gym, and doing supersets now.
here is wut i did

*DB Flys*
35 x 10 x 3
*DB BP*
50 x 10


*BB BP*
135 x 8 x 1
115 x 10 x 2
*Tri Pressdown*
60 x 10 x 2
50 x 10 x 1

*BB Shoulder Press*
95 x 10 x 3
*Side Lat Raise*
15 x 10 x 3

Good W.o...wierd goin to the gym at night, but its different.  Might do it more often.
Peace...
ps. i got ON Whey cookies and cream.  ITS AMAZING!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Mar 5, 2007)

shits been crazy lately around my house.  I dont even wanna get into it, but anyway, i gotta go to the gym more often becuase all of this shit.  So im goin today nd hopefully nuthin else bad will happen.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Mar 5, 2007)

I dont know.  I payed for another month at the gym and i only spent a half hour there.  Something is up.  I dont know if its my mind set or the shit thats surrounding me, but im defintly not performing like i should.  I did mainly tris at the gym.  I took that nanox9 shit before i left,  to see if that would help, but it didnt really do nething.  I pretty much did 3 sets of arnold press nd some cable pushdowns nd CG BP with the ez bar with 25s on each side.  Im a mess.  I need help or something.  i dont know wut to do nemore.  College is kickin my ass, and i dont think im gnna get int othe college i applied for now.  Wutever im gunna stop complaining.  More wednesday, maybe ill be better.  Who knows.


----------

